# RAO Bulletin 15 Jan 16



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

http://www.veteransresources.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Bulletin-160101-PDF-Edition.pdf

http://www.veteransresources.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Veteran-Legislation-151231.pdf


----------

